# It takes all kinds...



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good morning, all!

In the last couple of weeks, I have been working on finding Meg's pups new homes. I have realized that it really takes all kinds of people to make the world go round. I've heard the amazing, the neutral, and the ugly. I've realized that some people don't read (the ad) and others try to mold it for what they want. 

Since we all love red dogs, I thought I'd share a couple of stories for your amusement. 

The first pup that was sold was our darkest female. She has two white toes and a little white on her chest, otherwise she is dark red. The next pup sold was our smallest, next darkest female. I had some concerns about her new parents. Here are some of the questions they asked: "Will the puppy be good with my 3 year old?" My response: "Will your 3 year old be good with my puppy?" Pause. Long pause. "How dark will she be when she gets older?" My response: "I can send you a picture of her parents, but can not guarantee her coat or shading." I waited two weeks for the deposit on this pup. When I finally received it, I sent a new picture because the pose was cute. I took it from my camera phone which is not the best. An hour after that, this same person who doesn't seem to understand that I can't guarantee the temperament of an 8 week old pup, called me and accused me of a bait and switch plot - that I advertised a red lab and am selling her a yellow lab. She could get a yellow lab anywhere for much cheaper, because they are a dime a dozen. She had a few other degrading things to say and then demanded her money back. When I discussed the deposit, I told her t was nonrefundable - not because I want to capitalize on the cash, but because I want only serious people inviting my puppies into their home. I did tell her that she would get her money back when I sold the pup, mostly because I don't want her to ruin my reputation since we are new at this. Daily she has sent me texts now begging for her money back because she is short on cash. Had she told me the true story in the beginning, I may have been more sympathetic. 

The next pup that was sold was our smallest male. I'm excited about his new home. His new "dad" asked all of the questions I would ask and showed genuine enthusiasm and excitement for his new family member. I received his deposit the very next day. I had a similar situation with the next pup, who happens to be my favorite. His new dad has constantly texted me, asking various questions. He is already buying food for the pup. Is 8am too early to text him a good morning picture of his new Blaze?  

Yesterday, I got my true heartwarming story. A “grandpa” called, looking for a pup. I asked him if he was looking for a hunter, a family dog, a companion? He said, “all of the above.” Then he proceeded to tell me about each and every dog he had since he could remember, how amazing they all were, how they each had their own personalities. His favorite was the dog he had 55 yeas ago – a very dark, almost auburn lab. He reminisced about the past while I was hoping my boss wouldn’t catch me on my cell.  As he was talking, he told me he had nine grandchildren. Then he said, “Seven of them don’t have a dog. Can you believe it? I’m sitting here wondering what I did wrong that my kids will not let their kids have a dog?! Every kid needs a dog.” So, this grandpa is looking for a hunting buddy, a family member, but most importantly, a best friend for his grandchildren, well only seven of them, because he raised his one kid right. He is coming over tonight at 7pm tonight. I hope we have a pup that melts his heart. 

Here is a picture of little Harper, who’s name will be changed at some point, I’m sure. 

Happy Tuesday!

Mindy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have what is the highly coveted new best thing in lab colors, RED. Even though we both know its not new, and its registered as yellow. Its still the trendy thing to have right now. Due to this, your going to have to be extra carful when placing your pups.
Puppy mills wanting to reproduce reds, and the got to have what's trendy people will come out of the woodwork. Makes weeding through applications more tedious. 
My nephew breeds yellows, and some of them are dark.
He never calls them red labs, always yellow in ads.
First choice always goes to competition homes, next hunting homes, then people experienced with the breed that want a companion. Each pup has been through temperament testing before being placed.
He will keep and train a pup instead of selling to someone he is not comfortable with. You can also return the pup if your situation changes. 
Welcome to the highs and lows of placing pups with good matching families. You might want to come up with a questionnaire, and what you guarantee on the pups before accepting deposits.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

MeandMy3 said:


> Is 8am too early to text him a good morning picture of his new Blaze? 
> 
> As he was talking, he told me he had nine grandchildren. Then he said, “Seven of them don’t have a dog. Can you believe it? I’m sitting here wondering what I did wrong that my kids will not let their kids have a dog?! Every kid needs a dog.” So, this grandpa is looking for a hunting buddy, a family member, but most importantly, a best friend for his grandchildren, well only seven of them, because he raised his one kid right.


NO, it is never too early (speaking from someone who wakes up in the middle of the night to check their phone for news that their puppy has finally been born)!!!

What a sweet grandpa! I have a friend who considers not allowing your child a dog a form of child abuse 

Hope that you find a similarly great home for every one of those pups!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed - trust me, I'm being careful. The one couple that backed out shouldn't have surprised me. She answered all of the questions right, minus the three-year-old thing. However, I just had a "feeling". I did get a bit snarky and tell her that I'm glad she backed out now because I wouldn't want one of our pups going to a home when they only cared what color she was, not about her personality. Yep. Snarky. I know it. 

The remaining females we have are dark yellow and advertised as such - they may turn out red, they may not , depending on how they mature. 

In our contract we have noted that people can return a pup to us if their circumstances change. I would rather help them rehome a pup than have them forced to turn it into a shelter, or worse, drop it off on a country road. We do live in ND and this does happen.  All of the pups that are currently sold are going to hunting/companion homes. I have also had two people specifically tell me that they only want a dog to breed. For these people, I have no pups. 

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Dextersmom - Child abuse. Ha!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ugh that one couple. If they are so short on cash, why are they looking to add an expensive puppy to their lives? Every once in a while I think it might be nice to become a breeder in 20 years or so, but I would not have the patience to deal with some people.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the view from the other side. I hadn't thought about the ugly that breeders might encounter. I just projected that all prospective buyers ... er adopters would be like me! It's been kind of annoying doing applications, the implication of which are that I have to prove myself capable of providing the home that the dog deserves. Now it's clear that such applications are necessary for the breeder that cares about her dogs.

It must be very stressful trying to make the right decision about who gets your puppies. It must be hard just letting them go, to even the best of homes.

Bob


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@einspänner - so far the good has outweighed the bad. However, there are just "some people!". Today I got a call from a lady who appeared to be elderly. I think she even told me she was older. She has multiple health issues and is looking for a companion. She wanted a male pup. We have on left. After we got that out of the way, she told me that she had no money to pay me so asked me to tell he how she was going to do that. It pulled at my heart strings that she needed a furry friend, but didn't have the funds. However, I had to wonder about her since she was looking at a dog bred for hunting as a companion pup. I told her that the pup would be too much for her since he is going to be large and require quite a bit of exercise. I felt bad, but not so bad that I would put my pup in that position. 

@ Bob - If you were looking for one of my pups, I'm sure you're qualified.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A well bred breeder - then a well bred pup - like it or not - breeding takes time money & proving in the field -it is not about color - it's about what is best 4 the breed - a lifetime in the field with pointers & I have never bred 1 of my pups - I leave that 2 the experts & I get the rewards - my part is finding the best of the best - this takes a lot of time - divide by 16yrs with the pup in my lap & in the field = nothing - 4 forum members that want 2 V breeders - think again - if you want what is best 4 the breed - it will take alot of work - on or off point - a great breeder requires your pup works & then you get 2 breed it !!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Agreed - REM. The potential owners who only care about the color concern me. Our chocolate lab started to get her sugar face at 2. Neither one of her parents are gray yet. I would never dream of returning her because she wasn't the "color" we expected. I just wish people would do their research and want a quality dog instead of a specific color of a dog. I am getting lots of experience with people and have a list of what I would do differently, even though I thought I was extremely prepared. 

On the upside, the "grandpa" chose his pup - the pup that was previously returned due to her shading. He is so excited and asked if he can bring his grandkids by to meet her since they have to wait 3 1/2 weeks now to get her. I'm very excited for the new owners that I have lined up to start enjoying life with their new family member.


----------

